

Using dead children as the unit of currency - seldo
http://www.raikoth.net/deadchild.html

======
wccrawford
Articles like this make me less likely to give to charity, not more. The fact
that someone this crazy wants me to do something automatically makes me not
want to do it.

This is a horrible suggestion.

~~~
seldo
It is obviously intended to as sarcasm, with the intention of making you
think.

